# Thanksgiving Morning Ride? GMR and Mt Baldy Road



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

For riders in the San Dimas, Claremont, LaVerne, Pomona area, has anyone heard of the Thanksgiving MTB Ride? I've heard on Thanksgiving Morning Riders will meet at Glendora Mountain Road and Mt Baldy. From there they take the Sunset Ridge Trail (18 miles) that leads into LaVerne.

Has anyone heard of this ride?


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

you might take a look at socaltrailriders.org. they have a number of forums and the ride might be listed their. years ago a did a ride with a ton of people up in that area but I cant remember where it started or ended. i'm pretty sure it was in la verne though.


----------

